# Kendle tech question



## TimV (Dec 24, 2010)

How do you get upper case letters on the keyboard? I can't figure out how, and so can't give the machine the password.
Thanks


----------



## Andres (Dec 24, 2010)

lol at Tim's black market Kindle - The Kendle. No wonder you don't have capital letters brother.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 24, 2010)

On the Kindle 3, it's the up arrow on the bottom left of the keyboard.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

How much was that knock-off?????


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm only here to spoil your fun, Josh. You know that.

Get on home, now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2010)

Resilient, Resolute, Indefatigable. . . Josh is all of that and more!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

Bwwwaaahaaaahhaaaaa!!!! I did the spelling correction.
Check again, buster.

(psst: Have we stolen the thread yet?)


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

Okays. I changed it back. Go have your fun.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

Tim:

All fun at our expense aside, 



> Enter upper case letters by first holding the "Shift" key, which is represented by an upward facing arrow. Then hit the letter. This will only capitalize that particular letter. Alternatively, you can hit the "Shift" key and release, and then hit the letter. Only that letter plus the next letter will be capitalized.



See How to Type on the Kindle | eHow.com


----------



## TimV (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks!!!!

Some dude in a trench coat offered me one for 130 bucks. I couldn't resist.


----------



## TimV (Dec 24, 2010)

Got it!! Yea!


----------

